# Talbot Express clutch replacement.



## 120962 (Mar 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend anywhere in the Huddersfield/ West Yorks
area that fit clutches on m/homes?


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi Splodge
Better to look on www.preloved.co.uk much better site for Talbots than here, have you noticed you have not had a reply,yet if you posted the same for a 30k motor "on the drip" they all fall over backwards to help !!!
Anyway there is a dedicated forum for TEs on preloved and you will find it not so clicky.

Wyn.


----------



## 120962 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Wyn, will check it out.


----------

